# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας >  Καλωδιοταινία για projector

## manosozr

Προσπαθώντας να ανοίξω τον projector μου προκάλεσα φθορά στην καλωδιοταινία που συνδέει το panel με το board και δεν κάνει καλή επαφή. Γύρισα την αγορά με τα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών (όσα ήξερα τουλάχιστον) αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι. Κατάλαβα λοιπόν ότι εκτός απο πολύ ευαίσθητη, είναι και δύσκολο να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις, δεν είναι κάτι τυποποιημένο σαν τα ανταλλακτικά των Η/Υ που ασχολούμαι συνήθως. Έκανα βέβαια μια επικοινωνία (email) με τον κατασκευαστή ζητώντας το σαν spare part αλλά καμμία απάντηση ακόμα. Υπάρχει λέτε κάποια λύση?

----------


## manosozr

Ξέχασα να γράψω κάποιες πληροφορίες που έχει πάνω η καλωδιοταινία (πρέπει να λέγεται Flexible Flat cable όπως είδα στο web). 
Γράφει πάνω AWM 2896 80C VW-1-F- και είναι καλυμένη με κάποια επένδυση προφανώς για την θερμοκρασία.

----------


## leosedf

Λίγο δύσκολο να βρείς τέτοια εδώ τριγύρω. Μόνο με αντιπροσωπεία κλπ.
Ναι Flex cable λέγεται και στην ουσία είναι πολύ λεπτή πλακέτα.
Περίμενε mail να δείς τι θα σου πούν, αν δεν απαντήσουν πάρτους τηλέφωνο. 
Αλλιώς λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω

----------


## GreenEnergy

ποσα pins εχει?

----------

